# Whisker biscuit VS weather



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Im thinking about buying one has anyone had any problem with any weather issues?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

What.... like it freezing up or becoming unflexible (sp) in the cold or something? I haven't ever taken my bow up into the snow to shoot but in cold rainy weather I haven't had any issues. Would be interesting to see if anyone has had an adverse reaction from a biscuit in inclement weather or extremely hot conditions.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Ya rain freezing or snow.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have not used in wet conditions; the deciding factor for me was that it is 99% reliable; meaning minimal chance of the arrow falling off of the rest, as it had happen a few times with other rests. It is not the most accurate, of course, but it is ver consistent and reliable. I like mine


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have used one for 4 years, never had a problem in any weather. I did notice that when you are in a heavy rain and you shoot thru it, it throws a spray of water, didn't seem to affect the arrow flight. They do make a waterproofing spray for the wisker, never tried it but have saw it in a store.

I have been thinking about changing to a Hostage rest for my rig, but haven't decided yet.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

My WB has been in all kinds of nasty weather with no problems. Then again, there's a point at which anything fails. Ever seen what happens to fiber optic strands in single digit weather? :lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I wouldn't own one so I am definately the wrong guy to ask.

I love drop away's.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I carry a whisker bisquit in my pocket so I can clean the ice off of my arrow so it doesn't bounce off my drop away rest. They are also good for cleaning off my battery terminals.

Tex, what do you use?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

EPEK said:


> I carry a whisker bisquit in my pocket so I can clean the ice off of my arrow so it doesn't bounce off my drop away rest. They are also good for cleaning off my battery terminals.


Man, you use your WB like that and drag your bow behind your 4 wheeler, :shock: gosh darn, your hard on equipment. :lol: :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> I carry a whisker bisquit in my pocket so I can clean the ice off of my arrow so it doesn't bounce off my drop away rest. They are also good for cleaning off my battery terminals.
> 
> Tex, what do you use?


Now that is funny! I have used one to clean the end of copper pipes before saudering...I kid, I kid. My dad has one and he needs one, he for some reason can't keep his arrow on a drop away to save his life. I personally like drop aways.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, I'll apologize in advance. Am I the only one that thinks a thread about a wet whisker biscuit is funny? :shock: (I deserve any and all punishment.)

Jahan, There are several drop away rests that will hold an arrow in similar to a biscuit. They don't have troubles when moistened by nature.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Ok, I'll apologize in advance. Am I the only one that thinks a thread about a wet whisker biscuit is funny? :shock: (I deserve any and all punishment.)
> 
> *Jahan, There are several drop away rests that will hold an arrow in similar to a biscuit. They don't have troubles when moistened by nature.*


Yeah, I knew that, but my pops was dead set on the whisker biscuit. The new title of this thread should be Wet Whisker Biscuit. Why not throw a jugs or cans in there somewhere. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Ok, I'll apologize in advance. Am I the only one that thinks a thread about a wet whisker biscuit is funny? :shock: (I deserve any and all punishment.) The new title of this thread should be Wet Whisker Biscuit. Why not throw a jugs or cans in there somewhere. 8)


I suppose I could see where there may be a problem shooting through a wet whisker biscuit at some liquid filled jugs or something. Perhaps a slight deflection could occur but if you take the time to properly condition the biscuit, the shot should fly through while still allowing for potentially direct on target deposit, producing the desired effect.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you all remember those Youtube videos someone posts a while back showing the arrows coming out/off different rests? The whisker had all sorts of friction on the arrows. That was one of the reasons I backed away from the Whisker.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Do you all remember those Youtube videos someone posts a while back showing the arrows coming out/off different rests? The whisker had all sorts of friction on the arrows. That was one of the reasons I backed away from the Whisker.


I'll be the first to admit I've had some trouble with the biscuit roughing up the vanes on my arrows.... It would seem (pure speculation at this point) that if the whiskers got cold and frozen, it would only be harder on the vanes when the shot was released. I doubt wet weather would make much difference since the fibers seem to be some sort of "poly" material. They actually seem to be quite water resistant which leads me to believe that only temperature variances, especially in colder extremes would effect the whiskers performance.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

You all talk about the drop aways being the best but I've talked to two pro shops about drop aways and whisker biscuits and there is a slow motion video that shows that the arrow is still tuching the rest almost 75% of the shot. I haven't seen the video my self but it was two different shops that told me.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Do you all remember those Youtube videos someone posts a while back showing the arrows coming out/off different rests? The whisker had all sorts of friction on the arrows. That was one of the reasons I backed away from the Whisker.
> ...


Yeah, RR I get the same thing with mine after a lot of shots, my vanes kind of wrinkle, but it really doesn't affect my arrows flight that I can see. As for the friction on arrows from what I understand from reading and talking to people about Hostage rest, they eliminate some of it plus they don't touch your fletching when properly installed. I love my WB, but I have been thinking of making the switch over. I don't like all the things that can go wrong with a drop a way rest, I know a guy who accidentally cut his DAW string in the back country; it was a long way to a bow shop for him.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Drop away:






Whisker Biscuit:


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't believe that whisker biscuit video I've watch by buddies and brothers closely when they shot and there was none of that movement with the whiskers on theres. There's were new i think in the video they are very old ones that have been shot through a ton.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> I don't believe that whisker biscuit video I've watch by buddies and brothers closely when they shot and there was none of that movement with the whiskers on theres. There's were new i think in the video they are very old ones that have been shot through a ton.


Well it doesn't look like they have the bow secured enough either. It looks like some of the vibrations are because the bow was allowed to move slightly. It still shows the contact and the effect on the arrow.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> I don't believe that whisker biscuit video I've watch by buddies and brothers closely when they shot and there was none of that movement with the whiskers on theres. There's were new i think in the video they are very old ones that have been shot through a ton.


Where you watching it in slow motion when you were watching your buddies?


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Da no but all that movement after the arrow is all the way through you would be able to see even at normal speed.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Those video's were in Super, Super Super slow motion. While my eyes wont do Super, Super, Super, they will do Super slow motion. I set them to that one day when I watched one get shot through and that Wiskery thing looked like a Polonesian woman doing the Hula with her grass skirt at the Polonesian culteral center.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Those video's were in Super, Super Super slow motion. While my eyes wont do Super, Super, Super, they will do Super slow motion. I set them to that one day when I watched one get shot through and that Wiskery thing looked like a Polonesian woman doing the Hula with her grass skirt at the Polonesian culteral center.


 *OOO* :rotfl: *()* -()/- *(())*


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

That is a bow shot off a hooter shooter and in super, extremely super slow motion and no you couldn't see that, just like you couldn't see the arrow leave the rest like you can in the video. I saw a very slow motion video today, and you can not believe the force every arrow takes when shot from a bow. The fletching was wobbeling, oscelating sort of hard to explain, but a whisker biscuit does do this, but it truely is not as tramatic as it looks, all arrows leaving all rests are screaming like they just took 65 pounds of ke right in the kiester.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> The fletching was wobbeling, oscelating sort of hard to explain, but a whisker biscuit does do this, but it truely is not as tramatic as it looks, all arrows leaving all rests are screaming like they just took 65 pounds of ke right in the kiester.


Depending on your draw weight, that actually could be factual could it not? Is it just me or does that sentence sound funny to anyone else? :?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Is it just me or does that sentence sound funny to anyone else? :?


I know that when two canibals were eating a clown, one said to the other, "This meat tastes funny to me."

Is that close to what you meant?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

mmmhhhh.....Funny haha, not funny queer.

Got any u them french fried taters?


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> EPEK said:
> 
> 
> > The fletching was wobbeling, oscelating sort of hard to explain, but a whisker biscuit does do this, but it truely is not as tramatic as it looks, all arrows leaving all rests are screaming like they just took 65 pounds of ke right in the kiester.
> ...


I am the king of run on sentences, except for this one which is sort of short and to the point, but most of my other sentences go on and on and on sort of like a movie that you think should end but doesn't end and has more and more information than you would normally think a movie should have, boy I sure liked how "August Rush" ends, now that is one really good movie.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I bought a Hostage rest and had it installed on my bow yesterday, I shot it some today, seems like I'm going to like it, My arrows do seem to go a little faster, but I'm sure I'm imagining that, I'll check the speed later on them. It does group well with my bow, plus it didn't seem to change my point of impact, so I won't have to resight my bow.

My only dislike is the cutout for the arrow is on the top versus the side on the WB; I usually nock the arrow then put it in my WB, that doesn't work with the hostage; if I nock the arrow first I can't put it thru the cutout on the Hostage, it hits my sight housing. I have to put the arrow in the rest then nock it. It's a minor thing, guess I will just have to get used to it.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

thats intereting Mojo I have the Hostage on my PSE and I can nock mine and then put it in the rest. What kind of sight do you have?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Cooper Dead Nuts , I guess it's because of how (height) that I have it installed, I'll just adapt to it, since I like the rest, and don't won't to go thru resighting my rig if I adjust the sight height.


----------

